# Search not working



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2016)

When using Firefox, if I'm at WW2Aircraft.net Forums, then use the search feature, it doesn't work. I click on the magnifying glass and nothing happens. I have to actually go to a page like aviation or modeling, then click on the magnifying glass for it to work.

Seems to work with IE, but I HATE IE.


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2016)

Yup, I've got this, too.
Chromium doesn't seem to have a problem, though.


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2016)

Yesterday it wasn't work for me too. But today I cleared the FF cache and restarted the browser. It is working at the moment.


----------

